# Found GREAT price on Addi Lace Interchangeable



## CindysKnitN (Oct 15, 2012)

Found this tonight http://www.loveknitting.com/addi-lace-click-long-tips-interchangeable-set
Addi Lace Interchangeable for $95.01. I normally see them at $169.99. I have not purchased from this site but thought it might be of interest to some of you.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

My concern is that this company is in GB, and the cost of postage. Would be interested where you got the price in dollars and what the rate for postage and how long it would take to arrive here.


----------



## CindysKnitN (Oct 15, 2012)

It states FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $50.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> My concern is that this company is in GB, and the cost of postage. Would be interested where you got the price in dollars and what the rate for postage and how long it would take to arrive here.


On the right hand top corner you can select the country. Price in US dollars then shows as $95.00 and free shipping to the United States on orders over $50.00. It also states under Delivery that all orders will be delivered within 7 business days.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

CindysKnitN said:


> Found this tonight http://www.loveknitting.com/addi-lace-click-long-tips-interchangeable-set
> Addi Lace Interchangeable for $95.01. I normally see them at $169.99. I have not purchased from this site but thought it might be of interest to some of you.


Thank you. Looks like a good deal. I have not heard of this company. Maybe some of our KPer from Uk will know more.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks. Am looking at this on my phone, and hard to see everything. Thanks so much.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

well if it is true it would be a great deal...but I am not tempted I just got the new Karbonz...beats addi's hands down in my opinion


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

bobctwn65 said:


> pounds is a lot more than dollars it would still probably be over 150 dollars in our curancy


Look at my previous post.


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow. Excellent price. I payed much more for the same set elsewhere.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I just ordered a set. It came to just a little over $89 US with free priority air shipping - they are 10% off until June 2.

I have some Karbonz I bought recently in size 0, 1 and 2 for sock knitting. While I appreciated the flexible cable, I wasn't overly impressed with the needles themselves, but I think that may be because I just prefer the feel of metal with nice sharp tips. 

I have been wanting a set, but haven't wanted to pay $170 - Thanks for sharing Cindy!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I just ordered a set. It came to just a little over $89 US with free priority air shipping - they are 10% off until June 2.
> 
> I have some Karbonz I bought recently in size 0, 1 and 2 for sock knitting. While I appreciated the flexible cable, I wasn't overly impressed with the needles themselves, but I think that may be because I just prefer the feel of metal with nice sharp tips.
> 
> I have been wanting a set, but haven't wanted to pay $170 - Thanks for sharing Cindy!


I just got a pair of the Karbonz (US size 5) and I must say I'm not impressed with them. The join is rough, and the yarn just seems to drag on them as well. I suppose I was expecting too much out of them. I would love to order a set of these, but I think I'll spend the $$$ on some more Kollage needles.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

I have never heard of the company before but it looks OK as far as I can tell. I see that they take paypal, so you don't have to give them card details. I have signed up for their newsletter. Sorry I can't help more than that. If I am ever in that area of London I'll check them out.


----------



## Jules46 (Jun 10, 2012)

I purchased my lace addi's from this company months ago at the same price with free postage,received them here in Austalia in seven days excellent company to deal with


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your experience. I HAVE the Addi long tip set and love them! I'm tempted to get another one at this price. I'm ashamed to admit it, but I have needles in UFO's.

Virginia



Jules46 said:


> I purchased my lace addi's from this company months ago at the same price with free postage,received them here in Austalia in seven days excellent company to deal with


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Is this a problem?? I was just looking at the Addi lace tip needles and saw that the cords are different from the ones on my set. These are red; mine are light blue. Does anyone know what this difference could mean? Everything else in the pictures looks the same as my set.

All my Addi needles have blue cords.

Virginia


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

flginny said:


> Is this a problem?? I was just looking at the Addi lace tip needles and saw that the cords are different from the ones on my set. These are red; mine are light blue. Does anyone know what this difference could mean? Everything else in the pictures looks the same as my set.
> 
> All my Addi needles have blue cords.
> 
> Virginia


Some of the long lace addis have a cable opening for inserting a life line. Could this be the difference?


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

The older addis have the red cord. I have red cord addis and like them very much. This is probably a good deal for Addi interchangeables. I just think they are an older version. Companies change things all the time.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

sewlee said:


> Some of the long lace addis have a cable opening for inserting a life line. Could this be the difference?


I own all three sets of Addi interchangeable needles. My addi long lace have blue cords with a lifeline hole. ALL of my addi interchangeables have blue cords. there ARE no older sets with red cords. There are NO Addi interchangeables that come with red cords nor ever have.

This makes me suspicious because I bought this set when it FIRST came out... one of the pre-order gals.... my set has blue cords.

In addition, these needles have a "bronze" or "brass" finish. None of the Addi sets have this finish... they are nickel plated steel and have a "silver" finish.

I believe the Addi sets are "price fixed" by the company... they are the same price where ever you shop. (within a few dollars and rarely on sale) To have them offered at half the price makes me suspicious.......

However one KPer said she bought them..... hmmmm

In my opinion.... these differences make me too suspicious. I think if it is too good to be true.. it probably isn't. They might be fine for a new Addi user, but I would notice a difference if they were not the "genuine" article.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

pmarch said:


> The older addis have the red cord. I have red cord addis and like them very much. This is probably a good deal for Addi interchangeables. I just think they are an older version. Companies change things all the time.


The older FIXED addi needles have red cords. The interchangeables have never had red cords.

The interchangeables came out with blue cords and have always had blue cords....

They have a decent return policy, but make no mention about the ADDI lifetime guarantee.... Makes me wonder IF they are an authorized dealer?!

Like I said..... too good to be true... usually isn't.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

The long tip lace Addi's are the NEWEST addition to the ADDI family. The red cords can't be "older" ones.

Virginia



pmarch said:


> The older addis have the red cord. I have red cord addis and like them very much. This is probably a good deal for Addi interchangeables. I just think they are an older version. Companies change things all the time.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Amy, you are right about the color of the needles themselves. I forgot about that in my earlier post. Addi's are definitely silver in color.

These may be good needles.........but I question the use of the name Addi.....

Virginia


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

The older lace Addis were a brass finish. This differentiated them from the other Addis. It is only recently (like in the past 3-4 years) that the lace Addis have been nickle plated. I would be hesitant to buy Addis from such a source. As the old adage goes, you get what you pay for. And sometimes, it's far more thrifty to buy the expensive, good quality stuff. At least when you buy from an authorized dealer you have the advantage of knowing that you're covered with the lifetime warranty.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Found this on knitter's Review:

Overseas Temptations
Another issue has arisen with other online vendorsmost of whom are located in Hong Kong or Europe and operate on eBayoffering Addi needles at dramatically lower prices than what you'd pay in the U.S. How do they do this, and is it ok to buy from them?

Hopefully my answer to the first question will help you formulate your own answer to the latter. First, any kits from those sources will be slightly different. They will not come with the flexible blue cord, nor will they come with any warranty. (Skacel will guarantee your needles for life. Just keep the receipt.) You make the purchase at your own risk and have no recourse if anything goes wrong. The cost of returning a kit to a Hong Kong address (if any has been provided) may cut deeply into any savings gained from the order. And if you try to return imported low-cost needles to your LYS, you'll accrue more bad karma points than you may want.

Most of those low-cost kits are being sold by distributors who are skipping the LYS and selling directly to the consumer, hence less mark-up. They are technically supposed to keep their sales to their own territory, but as we see, that is only a technicality.

Getting those products to you can also pose a risk. Skacel pays heavy duty and brokerage fees to legally import these products into the country, and those fees are factored into what we consumers pay for a kit. The discount Internet vendors overseas tend to slip orders through customs by marking them as gifts and not including a receipt in the package. Were customs to decide this wasn't a gift (which they are always at liberty to do), or if the vendor actually reported the price of your Click kit on the customs form, you'd likely be hit with hefty duty and brokerage fees.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you, Katieknits. I was pretty sure these are "counterfeit" but this helps make my point.

They might be fine needles, but they are clearly NOT Addi needles.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

CindysKnitN said:


> Found this tonight http://www.loveknitting.com/addi-lace-click-long-tips-interchangeable-set
> Addi Lace Interchangeable for $95.01. I normally see them at $169.99. I have not purchased from this site but thought it might be of interest to some of you.


How do you place an order on their site? I see no type of select button?

The list their location as in the UK (London). This can mean it is a distributor from the manufacturer direct, or as a discount buyer/distributor of left over or defective or going-out-of-business merchandise.

The color of the cords? I would contact Addi directly and ask so there is no misunderstanding.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

flginny said:


> Is this a problem?? I was just looking at the Addi lace tip needles and saw that the cords are different from the ones on my set. These are red; mine are light blue. Does anyone know what this difference could mean? Everything else in the pictures looks the same as my set.
> 
> All my Addi needles have blue cords.
> 
> Virginia


Hi Virginia - It is my understanding that the red cords have the life line slit - otherwise they are exactly the same. As this is my first set of Addi's I am not familiar with the blue cords - do they have the lifeline option?


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

Not disputing any of the caution here, but I do have a fixed Addi Lace circular needle with the red cord and the brass or gold type finish...just to say not all Addis have the silver finish.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

tamarque said:


> How do you place an order on their site? I see no type of select button?


That's a very good point. If you view their other products an "add to basket" message appears. There is nothing in the description to say they are expected but not in stock yet.

If I were thinking of buying them I'd contact Addi first to see what they said about them.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

CindysKnitN said:


> It states FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $50.


It says free UK shipping.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Again, the older FIXED Addi needles did come with a red cord and brass tips. Addi has NEVER manufactured a set of interchangeable a with brass tips or red cords. 

These ARE counterfeit and MAY be fine needles, however, they are clearly NOT genuine Addis, manufactured by Skacel. 

Buyer beware. These are not genuine Addi knitting needles.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I just posted the online company and will see what they say.

Why doesn't someone else contact Addi and ask about these sets.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

CindysKnitN said:


> Found this tonight http://www.loveknitting.com/addi-lace-click-long-tips-interchangeable-set
> Addi Lace Interchangeable for $95.01. I normally see them at $169.99. I have not purchased from this site but thought it might be of interest to some of you.


I have used this site and find them to be very good. I purchased Addi Long Lace Clicks from them at a terrific discount earlier this year. The discount is periodic, so if anyone wants them I suggest buying now. But if you miss the discount rate, wait a while for them to come back again.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Again, the older FIXED Addi needles did come with a red cord and brass tips. Addi has NEVER manufactured a set of interchangeable a with brass tips or red cords.
> 
> These ARE counterfeit and MAY be fine needles, however, they are clearly NOT genuine Addis, manufactured by Skacel.
> 
> Buyer beware. These are not genuine Addi knitting needles.


Thanks Amy! I checked again and the ones I ordered yesterday do indeed have the blue cord so hopefully all is well with that company - I did get an email saying they shipped them out today - I think I got confused with my Chiaogoo needle set which has red cords and life line option, and my Hiya Hiya have both blue and clear cords - I obviously didn't need another set of needles...oh well!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Mopgenorth, I didn't see any blue cords .....just red. Did you order from the site we've been talking about? Of course, I didn't see any way to order.....They did give an email option and a telephone number.... Did you manage to click on something?

Virginia



mopgenorth said:


> Thanks Amy! I checked again and the ones I ordered yesterday do indeed have the blue cord so hopefully all is well with that company - I did get an email saying they shipped them out today - I think I got confused with my Chiaogoo needle set which has red cords and life line option, and my Hiya Hiya have both blue and clear cords - I obviously didn't need another set of needles...oh well!


----------



## pandyvee (Sep 3, 2012)

following is chat I had with loveKnitting representative over the internet. hope this helps decision making easier.

LoveKnitting: happy knitting! 

→who is the manufacturer of these needles?

LoveKnitting: Hi there

LoveKnitting: Addi is the manufacturer

LoveKnitting: It is a German company

→what is the price in US dollars

LoveKnitting: at the moment it is $95.01 without the 10% discount

LoveKnitting: you can see the USA version of the website by selecting US in the top-right corner

→when does the 10% discount offer end

LoveKnitting: it ends Sunday 2 June.

→Thank you

LoveKnitting: Unfortunately we do not have any Lace Long tips Interchangeable left in stock

LoveKnitting: you can see our other sets here http://www.loveknitting.com/knitting-needle-sets

→how long to get them

LoveKnitting: or let us know and we will notify you as soon as we get them back in stock

LoveKnitting: Usually it take about 5 days

→would i still be able to get the 10% discounr

LoveKnitting: yes, we can honour the discount

→okay will be back later after talking to hubby

LoveKnitting: happy knitting! 

→Are these made by Skacel and true Addi's

→are you there

LoveKnitting: Yes, they are made by Addi and delivered to us from Germany.

→Skacel is the name of the company that makes true Addi needles is this the same

LoveKnitting: Skacel is only the distributor of the Addi needles in North America

LoveKnitting: they do not manufacture them

→Oh I did not know that -are you an authorized distributor in GB

LoveKnitting: No, we are a retailer. We are not a distributor

LoveKnitting: But no worries, our needles are the real Addi needles. They might be slightly different (size markings and colours) as they are manufactured for European markets

→I belong to a great knitting forum here in the states and lots of potential buyers are questioning if this price is too good to be true so I will post your answers and hopefully you will sell lots of these thru them

→how do i order

LoveKnitting: You can place an oder online. Are you after the long tips?

→yes

LoveKnitting: then if you leave me your email, we will drop you a line as soon as we get more of the sets in stock. I will also make sure that you get the 10% discount that is valid at the moment

→[email protected] is my emai

LoveKnitting: After you get the email from us, you will be able to place an order online.

→Great Thank you so much.

LoveKnitting: Thank you!  and happy knitting!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

pandyvee said:


> following is chat I had with loveKnitting representative over the internet. hope this helps decision making easier.
> 
> LoveKnitting: happy knitting!
> 
> ...


good going pandyvee. i posted them, but contacting directly is obviously faster.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

flginny said:


> Mopgenorth, I didn't see any blue cords .....just red. Did you order from the site we've been talking about? Of course, I didn't see any way to order.....They did give an email option and a telephone number.... Did you manage to click on something?
> 
> Virginia


Hi Virginia - you are right - I had clicked on the wrong place with a pink set and blue cords - the Love Knitting site does picture red cords - will be interesting to see when it arrives - should be here early next week. Maybe I got duped - when it arrives and I find out for sure, I will post again.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

tamarque said:


> good going pandyvee. i posted them, but contacting directly is obviously faster.


Well this makes me feel better - I must have gotten one of the last sets - I will post again next week after my needles arrive.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Lillyhooch said:


> I have used this site and find them to be very good. I purchased Addi Long Lace Clicks from them at a terrific discount earlier this year. The discount is periodic, so if anyone wants them I suggest buying now. But if you miss the discount rate, wait a while for them to come back again.


Good to know as I was starting to worry I wasn't going to get the real thing.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

If someone orders these from the USA let us know this looks interesting.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

I ordered the Addi-Lace Long Tips Interchangeables from loveknitting.com. 

Shipped May 21, from London, UK.
Arrived FL. USA May 28 2013. Free Shipping

10% off coupon used. No VAT

53.44 GBP
81.67 USD


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

After the chat posted, I also 'chatted' with them and received confirmation email to be notified when their new stock arrives. Also told that the discounted price would be available and orders over $50 are free shipping. 

It does seem almost too good to be true. Have been salivating for a set of these needles on big sale and here it is. Makes me feel a bit nervous, too, but I will chose to be optimistic and expect the best on this. I know if anything goes amiss, one of you KP'rs will give a holler.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

knitters pride Nova's are much better in my opinion and they are only 65 dollars at www.handsomefibers.com


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> knitters pride Nova's are much better in my opinion and they are only 65 dollars at www.handsomefibers.com


Nova's are great - I don't have a full set but I do have a couple of sets of tips that I use with my cubics cords - but they have a much more blunted tip - harder to use when sock and lace knitting. It's hard beat a needle designed for lace and intricate knitting if that is what you are doing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

The thing that makes the Addi's so attractive to me is their sharper points for lacy type things and certain yarns. I am satisfied with my Knit Picks and Hiya Hiya sets but they lack something that the Addi's hopefully will provide.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

CindysKnitN said:


> Found this tonight http://www.loveknitting.com/addi-lace-click-long-tips-interchangeable-set
> Addi Lace Interchangeable for $95.01. I normally see them at $169.99. I have not purchased from this site but thought it might be of interest to some of you.


I ordered these same needles yesterday AM (5-20-13 @ 10:00 AM est) AND I GOT A NOTICE TODAY (5-30-13) that they were shipped this am. and as it is my 1st order from them - they gave me a 10% discount & also $ zero shipping charges...... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

flginny said:


> Is this a problem?? I was just looking at the Addi lace tip needles and saw that the cords are different from the ones on my set. These are red; mine are light blue. Does anyone know what this difference could mean? Everything else in the pictures looks the same as my set.
> 
> All my Addi needles have blue cords.
> 
> Virginia


Virginia, I was wondering about the cords too ----- BUT as I am a FANTASTIC FAN of Addi's ---- I ordered them anyway - I will let you know ---- mine were shipped this a.m. sooooo I should know in a few days......
then I'll decide IF I am going to order sets for my daughter & daughter-in-law, whom are going on the Nov.2014 Knitting cruise with me........ e-u-later..... CBCarol


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

flginny said:


> Amy, you are right about the color of the needles themselves. I forgot about that in my earlier post. Addi's are definitely silver in color.
> 
> These may be good needles.........but I question the use of the name Addi.....
> 
> Virginia


Amy & Virginia, One of My knitting teachers has a very old set of Addi Interchangeables and the needles are brass. But, the cables ARE still blue...... I bought a set of the blue cables with the slit for a lifeline & they work really great....... I'll let you both know about the red cables & this set of long lace needles...... as soon as I receive them..
I just couldn't resist buying them...... I LOVE MY ADDI's....
AND you can NEVER have too many (Addi) needles....... CBCarol :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Titletown Gal (Jan 21, 2013)

My Addi Sock Rockets also have blue cords. They also indicate that they are made in Germany.


----------



## Titletown Gal (Jan 21, 2013)

Since we are talking about knitting needles, I want to purchase the Chiaogoo circulars in a size 7 with a 12" cord. I am anxious to try Amy's socks.

Knitting Warehouse is out of stock. Any suggestions on another vendor?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

try knitpicks?


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Joann's Amazon and Esty's came up when I did a quick Google search.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you, CVCarol! I am a little suspicious that if they are Addi's they are some left from the past.......which may not be a bad thing at all....... I would like to know, though, that my blue cable cords would work with the brass needles. I think I'll contact them and ask...... However, I'm pretty certain that the longer tip lace needles have come out in the last year or two.

Knowing me, I'll probably get them, too! I can't justify it to someone who doesn't knit a lot....won't mention it to my husband....but there's something about the Addi's that just feels great to me.....

I've not had time to finish the sweater I'm working on.......sewing in the second sleeve and have already knitted Amy's luscious cape to wear over it..... When I pick it up again after my company leaves, I will feel that all is right with the world.....and I'll start with my Addi's again.

Virginia



CBCAROL said:


> Amy & Virginia, One of My knitting teachers has a very old set of Addi Interchangeables and the needles are brass. But, the cables ARE still blue...... I bought a set of the blue cables with the slit for a lifeline & they work really great....... I'll let you both know about the red cables & this set of long lace needles...... as soon as I receive them..
> I just couldn't resist buying them...... I LOVE MY ADDI's....
> AND you can NEVER have too many (Addi) needles....... CBCarol :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Titletown Gal (Jan 21, 2013)

I thought I tried Knit Picks, but will try again.

Joann's Amazon & Esty's referrals are appreciated. 

I am so impressed with the prompt replies.

Thanks


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

i would not be concerned about ordering from GB. I ORDER from Deramores all the time and they pay the shipping providing the order is more than$50 US and the goods arrive in less than 2 weeks


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I had 1 experience with Deremores and it was good. I think originally the issue here was that some people felt that the company was in Hong Kong or Taiwan where you could not contact them or would have language issues, etc.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

OK, here are some interesting facts that have been debated.

When Addi first brought out the lace needles, for a very short time, they had red cables. Those needles also were brass with a clear resin coating. They did not corrode.

Right after that, Addi changed things around. They color coded the cables for different markets. Needles made to be sold in North America have blue cables. Needles made to be sold in Europe have red cables.

Since these are being sold in London, they would have to have red cables if they are genuine Addi needles.

The Addi lace, as mentioned, originally had a clear resin coating, but at some point, they seem to have decided to skip the coating and save money. The Addi lace needles I've bought more recently (not interchangeables) DO corrode. If you set a project aside, you can't leave these needles in your project without risking leaving dirty marks on your knitting. Long before corrosion is apparent, though, they lose their smoothness and it's hard to slide yarn on them. I don't like the uncoated brass.

These appear in the photo to be nickel plated, so you shouldn't have that problem with them.

One thing that nobody mentioned is something that I find highly suspicious. The headline at the top of the page lists Addi LONG lace needles. But, if you read the description, they state that the tips are only 90 cm, or about 3-1/2 inches, which are the SHORT tips! If you really want the long tips, I'd question them about this.

Question them carefully and find out what you're getting before you buy!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I check this out yesterday on another place that sells Addi's and they had the same set with the red cables for 100.00 so it't not the 169.00 set. The needles are shorter than the lace ones. So it's still a good price at less than 100 and free shipping and a discount.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Shoot- I just bought my Addis last month. Bummer. Could I use a second set????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Always good to have a heads up on something we buy online.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Just had to look. Turns out they have the Basic Addi set for even less. After signing up for the newsletter and getting a 10% off coupon, final cost 57# or $86.74 with free shipping, money back guarantee. The bummer I was having with my lace long tips were they don't come with the bigger sizes. i was just shopping for extra cables, too, since I saw that idea to use cables as life lines- and I want to do things with double sets of circulars. Oh, I just rationalized the heck out of this purchase. 

Anyone else need help with rationalizing, I am at your service. Heeheehee


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

My new Addi's, sent from Europe, have red cables, and long tips. 
I'm not worried about their authenticity; particularly after the information in the online chat from loveknitting.uk, and lostarts post, above.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

brain56 said:


> My new Addi's, sent from Europe, have red cables, and long tips.
> I'm not worried about their authenticity; particularly after the information in the online chat from loveknitting.uk, and lostarts post, above.


Addis are made by a company called Gustav Selter Gmbh in Germany. This company makes all sorts of handicraft needles and tools. One of the needles they manufacture is the Addi brand name. 
This is to say if loveknitting buys from this manufacturer there should not be a problem with the knitting needles.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

tamarque said:


> The thing that makes the Addi's so attractive to me is their sharper points for lacy type things and certain yarns. I am satisfied with my Knit Picks and Hiya Hiya sets but they lack something that the Addi's hopefully will provide.


I own the Addi long lace interchangeables. Although they are "called" lace, they are no where NEAR as sharp as the knit picks and hiya hiya needles. IF you are looking for sharp points, even the lace tips are blunt. FYI... only because you say you are looking for sharp. These are not.

The other big difference is the finish.... the HiyaHiya and Chiaogoo have a brushed stainless steel finish. The Addi has a nickel coated finish... it is very smooth and very slippery compared to the brushed stainless steel needles.

I always say... I love, love, love the quality of the addi needles. The ONLY thing they are lacking is a sharp needle. Just so you know what you are getting......

I am still skeptical about an offer that is "too good to be true", but for less than $100.00, you are really not risking a fortune.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Lostarts, you have given us some very interesting information!
Thanks! Virginia


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

lostarts said:


> OK, here are some interesting facts that have been debated.
> 
> When Addi first brought out the lace needles, for a very short time, they had red cables. Those needles also were brass with a clear resin coating. They did not corrode.
> 
> ...


I had sent them an email this morning and questioned the size of the needle. Saw that they mentioned two different length of needles on this set. One at 9 cm and another at 13cm. Have not received an answer yet. You are right better to question carefully to know which size you are getting.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I own the Addi long lace interchangeables. Although they are "called" lace, they are no where NEAR as sharp as the knit picks and hiya hiya needles. IF you are looking for sharp points, even the lace tips are blunt. FYI... only because you say you are looking for sharp. These are not.
> 
> The other big difference is the finish.... the HiyaHiya and Chiaogoo have a brushed stainless steel finish. The Addi has a nickel coated finish... it is very smooth and very slippery compared to the brushed stainless steel needles.
> 
> ...


Amy, are you _sure_ those are the long lace, and not the turbo? They look exactly like the turbos to me.

I don't have their interchangeables, but their fixed lace needles are much pointier than your photo. I have some of their fixed lace needles, and the very end of the point isn't perfectly sharp, but the long taper makes them great for knitting lace. I would love mine if they weren't uncoated brass that tarnishes and corrodes.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

lostarts said:


> Amy, are you _sure_ those are the long lace, and not the turbo? They look exactly like the turbos to me.
> 
> I don't have their interchangeables, but their fixed lace needles are much pointier than your photo. I have some of their fixed lace needles, and the very end of the point isn't perfectly sharp, but the long taper makes them great for knitting lace. I would love mine if they weren't uncoated brass that tarnishes and corrodes.


Positive. I also have some of their fixed lace circulars and they ARE pointy.

The interchangeable set is NOT sharp at all. That is the ONLY thing that I do not like about them.....


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Amy, I just checked with my long tips. They appear pointier than the ones you have pictured. Minutely, but you can tell by the angle of the tips. BUT- I bought mine out of Singapore and they have the red cables. Could there be other differences between the one marketed for US versus other countries besides the color of the cable? Mine aren't as sharp as the Chia Goos. They look more like the Hiya's. I know that I am finding them a bit too sharp for some of the things that I do, since I am a pusher, so I used that as part of my rationalization to by the other Addi set. (I know- we knitters need very little excuse to buy more- good thing I don't have a thing for shoes. Well, not much anyway.)

I'm a sucker for the quarter click, especially now that my dog shredded that rubber ball and I have lots of strips of grabbers!


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you Amy. Great info.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

PiggiesMom said:


> Amy, I just checked with my long tips. They appear pointier than the ones you have pictured. Minutely, but you can tell by the angle of the tips. BUT- I bought mine out of Singapore and they have the red cables. Could there be other differences between the one marketed for US versus other countries besides the color of the cable? Mine aren't as sharp as the Chia Goos. They look more like the Hiya's. I know that I am finding them a bit too sharp for some of the things that I do, since I am a pusher, so I used that as part of my rationalization to by the other Addi set. (I know- we knitters need very little excuse to buy more- good thing I don't have a thing for shoes. Well, not much anyway.)
> 
> I'm a sucker for the quarter click, especially now that my dog shredded that rubber ball and I have lots of strips of grabbers!


This is strange... I have looked on all kinds of sites that sell Addi needles via the internet. I HAVE seen Addi's sold in European markets with blue cords.

The ONLY Addi sets I have ever seen with the red cords are the Asian knock-offs.... like yours.

I am not saying they aren't good needles, just knock offs. The odd thing is that your knock offs are sharper than mine...

Hey, I once bought Uggs (my favorite footwear... I wore them before they were cool) from a Chinese site... before I had any idea what a "knock off" was.... THAT is how long I have been wearing Uggs. I cannot tell the difference between my "fake" or "knock off" Uggs and my "real" ones, so if you can save a few bucks.....


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I found this explanation for the different colored cords - makes sense to me:

The function of the color cord is just to distinguish the selling area.

Blue cord for US area,
Red cord for Europe,
Gold cord for Asia.

This would explain why addi's bought in the US would probably come with blue cords. If you buy from Asia, gold cord, and from Europe ie UK - red cord.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Positive. I also have some of their fixed lace circulars and they ARE pointy.
> 
> The interchangeable set is NOT sharp at all. That is the ONLY thing that I do not like about them.....


I will be interested to see what I get in mail next week. I'll do the same comparison when they get here with my HH and CG needles and see how they compare - this whole issue is so fascinating to me!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

There are literally dozens of articles regarding "counterfeit" addi needles coming from Asian markets.... this is just one... whether or not it makes a difference is your personal choice...




Overseas Temptations
Another issue has arisen with other online vendorsmost of whom are located in Hong Kong or Europe and operate on eBayoffering Addi needles at dramatically lower prices than what you'd pay in the U.S. How do they do this, and is it ok to buy from them?

Hopefully my answer to the first question will help you formulate your own answer to the latter. First, any kits from those sources will be slightly different. They will not come with the flexible blue cord, nor will they come with any warranty. (Skacel will guarantee your needles for life. Just keep the receipt.) You make the purchase at your own risk and have no recourse if anything goes wrong. The cost of returning a kit to a Hong Kong address (if any has been provided) may cut deeply into any savings gained from the order. And if you try to return imported low-cost needles to your LYS, you'll accrue more bad karma points than you may want.

Most of those low-cost kits are being sold by distributors who are skipping the LYS and selling directly to the consumer, hence less mark-up. They are technically supposed to keep their sales to their own territory, but as we see, that is only a technicality.

Getting those products to you can also pose a risk. Skacel pays heavy duty and brokerage fees to legally import these products into the country, and those fees are factored into what we consumers pay for a kit. The discount Internet vendors overseas tend to slip orders through customs by marking them as gifts and not including a receipt in the package. Were customs to decide this wasn't a gift (which they are always at liberty to do), or if the vendor actually reported the price of your Click kit on the customs form, you'd likely be hit with hefty duty and brokerage fees.

I'll let you choose what to do with this information. Money is tight for a lot of people right now, and I know that this can make ethics-based spending decisions a little harderand bargains that much more tempting. I invite folks from all sides to share their viewpoints and help paint a fuller picture.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I found this explanation for the different colored cords - makes sense to me:
> 
> The function of the color cord is just to distinguish the selling area.
> 
> ...


Not sure where you got this information... If you go onto the Skacel site... they have blue cords only... the red are commonly sold on Ebay and they are from Asian markets.. primarily Singapore and Hong Kong... they are not from Addi and manufactured in Germany... according to the Skacel website... my head is spinning... let me know if you like them! LOL


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

After doing some more research, it would appear that Skacel is the authorized distributor/wholesaler of Addi needles in US and Canada and as such the interchangeable needles they provide to the LYS for resale throughout the US have the blue cords. Their homebase is Seattle, Washington - they may distribute outside of the US as well - I didn't go that far to try and find out. 

On the other hand, the Addi company and/or distributor in Europe seems to prefer the red cords. It can therefore be reasonably assumed that anyone who owns Addi interchangeable (not fixed)needles with a blue cord purchased that set in the US, distributed by Skacel and resold via your LYS. If you own a set of interchangeable needles with red cords it can be assumed that the set was purchased in the UK and/or other European countries via Addi Needles UK,which is the retail division of Artyarn Trading Ltd - UK distributors/wholesalers. 

The cords are interchangeable with the needles. Both are authentic Addi, made in Germany by Addi. The color difference, at least for the long lace interchangeables, appears to depend on who the distributor/wholesaler is. If you have blue cords they were distributed by Skacel US and red cords are distributed by Artyarn UK. 

But there is a catch. Even though I purchased real honest to goodness Addi needles, LYS and Skacel are not obligated to honor the Addi lifetime warranty here in the US. Seems reasonable to me. Since I chose to purchase my set from the UK, if I have a problem with them in the future, I will need to go back to the LYS or Artyarn with warranty issues. Should that happen, I can also purchase replacement cords and needle tips here in the US which will be interchangeable with my European cords and tips. 

That would also raise the issue of me being unpatriotic by not buying American and supporting my LYS here in the US. Perhaps that is true, but here in the US at $170 I would never have spent that much money, but a savings of almost 50% with no sales tax and free shipping made this a reasonable purchase for me. It reminds me of buying name-brand drugs in Canada versus the US. It's simply cheaper to buy Addi in the UK. I'm not sure if Skacel is the price fixer for the US Addi's or if it comes from Addi themselves in Germany, but for some reason, like many products, some things are just more expensive in the US. I know this is very convoluted, but I have never been a woman of few words (obviously). If you made it this far, I hope this provides a little clarity - or maybe it is still as clear as mud!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

You have explained a lot, Mopgenorth....... Off and on all day now we have been groping for an answer to this riddle..... 
Thanks!
Virginia


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

I just went, and couldn't find where to order them. I wrote the company. I hope they are not knock offs...


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I own the Addi long lace interchangeables. Although they are "called" lace, they are no where NEAR as sharp as the knit picks and hiya hiya needles. IF you are looking for sharp points, even the lace tips are blunt. FYI... only because you say you are looking for sharp. These are not.
> 
> The other big difference is the finish.... the HiyaHiya and Chiaogoo have a brushed stainless steel finish. The Addi has a nickel coated finish... it is very smooth and very slippery compared to the brushed stainless steel needles.
> 
> ...


Amy, it looks like the needles you got were in the case for the long lace, but the needles themselves are actually their regular turbo needles. I looked up photos of the tips, and they should look like this:

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Addi+lace+tips+close+up&FORM=HDRSC2#view=detail&id=19C25A1A771571EF01ED63FB0A51870A769964A9&selectedIndex=5

I would get in touch with someone from Addi and ask them about it. You paid a lot of money for something that should have been what you want, but got something that's different, and useless to you. Addi has them guaranteed. They didn't specify that they would only guarantee them against breakage, they said they were guaranteed. It could have been a mistake at the factory, or any one of a number of things, but I think you got different needles than you paid for.

If it's the mistake of the manufacturer, they should stand behind it. If it's someone else ripping people off with counterfeit goods, they should know about that, too! If I were you, I would contact them!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

lostarts said:


> Amy, it looks like the needles you got were in the case for the long lace, but the needles themselves are actually their regular turbo needles. I looked up photos of the tips, and they should look like this:
> 
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Addi+lace+tips+close+up&FORM=HDRSC2#view=detail&id=19C25A1A771571EF01ED63FB0A51870A769964A9&selectedIndex=5
> 
> ...


Sheesh.... thank you. I purchased these when they FIRST came out.... I had to have them and actually "preordered" them so that I would be the first to own them.

I love the Addi product but was soooo disappointed to see that the "lace" is really no sharper than the regular needles. I think you are correct... something is amiss with my needles.

The GOOD thing is that I purchased them from a reputable, authorized dealer. I will look into this today. Perhaps they were not as sharp when they first came out.... perhaps something got "mixed up"....

I have been warning people about this for a while now... that the "lace" tips are no sharper than the "regular" tips.  You THINK I would have realized.

Hey, I am blonde.... no one EXPECTS me to be paying attention! LOLOL

Thanks, lostarts for posting the link... I plan on getting to the bottom of this next week!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, Amy, I think there was a mistake at the factory or something. Especially considering they were getting reorganized for a new, but similar product that looks, at a quick glance, almost the same.

I'll have a new supply of money on Monday, and I think I'm going to buy a pair of lace tips and a single cable to try them out. The lace tips on their fixed needles are almost concave, like the old Baleen needles, which I loved for their points.

I have a shawl in a slippery synthetic planned, and I'm going to get some of the new Pearl needles to knit them on. They're plastic, and less slippery than metal needles, and they have the point that I like more than all the others. 

New needles! I can't wait!

I hope your Addis get replaced with the right points.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Mophenorth you are right. I checked addi click lace tips needles on German sites. They are all selling with red cords. The set we are all discussing here sells in Germany for less than $100.00 on most sites.Some have it for $100.- or slightly over. Seems to me that Scatchel is controlling the prices for the US.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

AmyKnits, Thank you for all your helpful information and the pictures that you took the time to post. I appreciate everything.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

I am convinced these are the real thing. Sure, I could be wrong, but for what it is worth, here is my reply from the company.

##- Please type your reply above this line -##
Natascha (Loveknitting)
May 31 14:31 (BST)

Hi Faye,
Thank you for your message.

Our Addi needles are sent to us directly from the Addi factory in Germany. The sets we stock are European sets with red cords, (as we are in the UK) US distributed sets have blue cords. At the moment we are out of stock, all our sets sold in record time , would you like us to let you know when new stock arrives? It usually takes 7 business days to arrive in our warehouse. Which set are you interested in? We usually have five Addi sets:
Addi Lace Click Long Tips Interchangeable Needle Set 
Addi-click Lace Interchangeable Needle Set
Addi-click Bamboo Interchangeable Needle Set 
Addi-click Basic Interchangeable Needle Set 
Addi-click Starter-Set

We have very many happy Addi customers who love the brand. But, needle choice is very much a matter of personal preference and knitting style. I have knit with both Addi and knit pro needles and find different needles suit different projects but i do like them both. US brands are not so widely available here so a lack of experience means I can't really comment.

We don't offer a lifetime Warranty for Addi products but we will replace anything that arrives to you faulty. I can find no information on the Addi website about a lifetime warranty either so I believe this is offered only by Skacel the US distributor. If you would like to check with Addi you can find the details here http://addi.de/english/index.php

All of our needles are currently on offer, you can view them here http://www.loveknitting.com/knitting-needles If you can't find the size you need please do let me know, we might just be out of stock.

Typically delivery to the United States takes 5-7 business days. Shipping is $5.95 and free on orders over $50.Currently we only track our very largest orders to keep our shipping prices low.

When you sign up to our newsletter you'll get an offer on your first order too! If you have any further questions please do lnot hesitate to ask.

Hope this finds you well and smiling,

Natascha and the loveknitting team

Fajaeckel
May 31 12:21 (

Comment: There has been great discussion on the knitting paradise forum as to whether or not these are true Addis or knock offs. Some say they are knock offs. How do we know? I have been debating . . On the fence so to speak . .

If I order these will they come with the lifetime warranty? I would obviously need to work with your company if an issue arose, correct? How would this work as postage could become an issue.

Why do you have red cords and not blue?

Are these lace needles good for regular knitting . . One person reported that Addi lace are much duller than other brands.

Do you carry the regular non-lace needles and are they on sale as well?

Thanks


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

heidisoma, that's why I didn't hesitate to order the European Addi-Lace Long Tips set from the UK. 
Price controls here make it impossible to buy them at more than a minimal discount.

I've just started using them. 
The points are quite sharp.
I believe that my knitting will be faster, also.


----------



## Jules46 (Jun 10, 2012)

I have checked several yarn stores and online outlets in Australia selling the addi long lace interchangeables and can't find anywhere that sells them with the blue cable,only red.I am quite convinced that the ones I purchased from the I love knitting web site are the genuine article hopefully the other ladies on this forum who also purchased them will let us know what they think. Just ordered blue cables from the US I have been assured both by I love knitting and addi that they will fit. I also purchased the knit pro interchangeables from I love knitting much cheaper than here in Australia even with the postage maybe these are knock offs too


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

I got on their website and could not find the interchangeables at all so I emailed them too. We will see.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Katieknits said:


> AmyKnits, Thank you for all your helpful information and the pictures that you took the time to post. I appreciate everything.


Ditto from me too Amy - and not just in this instance - whenever I see a post from you I always read because I know that you know what you are talking about. Thanks for ALL the time you spend keeping us up to date on what's hot and what's not!


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Sheesh.... thank you. I purchased these when they FIRST came out.... I had to have them and actually "preordered" them so that I would be the first to own them.
> 
> I love the Addi product but was soooo disappointed to see that the "lace" is really no sharper than the regular needles. I think you are correct... something is amiss with my needles.
> 
> ...


Look forward to your post after you clear this up. Will you go direct to the manufacturer in Germany, which may prove more reliable?


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow! Lots of info. I'm feeling pretty secure that mine are the real deal- since all of the packaging is appropriate (warrantee and two other things- with all of the writing spelled correctly and ink is clean). Amy, hopefully you can get it all straightened up.

On the Buy USA side: since I was buying something not made in the USA (generally not my preference, but a girl wants what a girl wants), that the middle man wasn't local either didn't bug me. Besides, I spent the money I saved at a local merchant on American produced yarn - or gave a local postman a reason for keeping his job. My conscience is clean. Whew!

Great discussion here, folks!


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

brain56 said:


> heidisoma, that's why I didn't hesitate to order the European Addi-Lace Long Tips set from the UK.
> Price controls here make it impossible to buy them at more than a minimal discount.
> 
> I've just started using them.
> ...


Skacell is selling them for whatever price the market will bear. I guess some of us will not bear with this and look elsewhere.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Love your thought processes, PiggiesMom! Actually, I emailed them this morning that I would like to buy those needles and had a prompt reply, saying that it would probably take about a week for them to receive them from their supplier and that when they had them in their hands, they would notify me. I think someone here said they got that message, too......

MOG, CindyKnitsN, look what you started!

Virginia

I would really like to know, and forgot to ask in my email, whether the red cables are interchangeable with the blue ones. Does anyone here know?



PiggiesMom said:


> Wow! Lots of info. I'm feeling pretty secure that mine are the real deal- since all of the packaging is appropriate (warrantee and two other things- with all of the writing spelled correctly and ink is clean). Amy, hopefully you can get it all straightened up.
> 
> On the Buy USA side: since I was buying something not made in the USA (generally not my preference, but a girl wants what a girl wants), that the middle man wasn't local either didn't bug me. Besides, I spent the money I saved at a local merchant on American produced yarn - or gave a local postman a reason for keeping his job. My conscience is clean. Whew!
> 
> Great discussion here, folks!


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

flginny said:


> Love your thought processes, PiggiesMom! Actually, I emailed them this morning that I would like to buy those needles and had a prompt reply, saying that it would probably take about a week for them to receive them from their supplier and that when they had them in their hands, they would notify me. I think someone here said they got that message, too......
> 
> MOG, CindyKnitsN, look what you started!
> 
> ...


Mopgenoth posted on this subject. She posts yes they are interchangeable. I have read it in another post also. Don't remember where (sorry senior moment).


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

flginny, according to everything I've read, they are interchangeable. I do know that my red ones fit up with the end hearts that I bought from a different supplier. Now that my puppy has eaten every rubber ball given him, I also have a never-ending supply of grippers for my slippery fingers! 

Good puppy! Taking such care of his momma. LOL


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you for the information about the cables, Mopgenoth and PiggiesMOm. I think I'll order some of their extra cables, too. 

I was just looking at their yarn......those prices are very good, too, especially since, with the needles, there would be no shipping charges! I believe in buying American, but most of this stuff isn't made in America anyway.

Virginia


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

I emailed them got a reply in 1/2 hour!! They said they are out of addi interchangeables right now and as soon as they come in they would let me know so I emailed back and said yes also by signing up I get a 10% discount.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

luv said:


> I emailed them got a reply in 1/2 hour!! They said they are out of addi interchangeables right now and as soon as they come in they would let me know so I emailed back and said yes also by signing up I get a 10% discount.


Same here.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I had to give in and email them, too.

I haven't gotten a reply yet, and haven't made up my mind if I want to spend that much money all at once, but by emailing, I'f left the door open so I can get them at the sale price if I want.

To buy the tips individually, since I want the sizes from 4 through 9, would be about $84 at $14 each. So for the remaining $6, I'll get three more needle tips in sizes I don't really use, but possibly might at some time in the future, three cables, a connector, a case, and the pin that goes with the set.

It's a good buy, but do I want to spend that much money on needles this coming month?


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Lostarts: The simple answer is always YES! LOL. I have just decided that this month there is something that I was going to think I really needed that I will have to decide I really can live without. 

Or not...


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

luv said:


> I got on their website and could not find the interchangeables at all so I emailed them too. We will see.


They are sold out which is why you are no longer seeing them. They will take your name and notify you when they receive them. You will receive the sale price plus free shipping plus 10% discount.

Good luck on this!


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Lostart, of course you need them.lol Don't we all?


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Katiezhouse, just send them an email. Natascha from this company will answer you fairly quick. She will put your name on a list and notify you when they get a new shipment in. This may take only a week as far as she told me. If you subscribe to their newsletter you will also get a 10% coupon tobe used on your first order.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

heidisoma said:


> Katiezhouse, just send them an email. Natascha from this company will answer you fairly quick. She will put your name on a list and notify you when they get a new shipment in. This may take only a week as far as she told me. If you subscribe to their newsletter you will also get a 10% coupon tobe used on your first order.


I have done this. Excited to get this set at such a great price! Hope you enjoy yours too!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Talk about fast! I ordered on the Addi basics (have the lace) early evening my time on the 30th. Didn't realize it, but I had a confirmation of item being shipped by 7:34 am on the 31st! That's basically a 12 hour turn around. Wow!


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

PiggiesMom said:


> Talk about fast! I ordered on the Addi basics (have the lace) early evening my time on the 30th. Didn't realize it, but I had a confirmation of item being shipped by 7:34 am on the 31st! That's basically a 12 hour turn around. Wow!


let us know how they are. They seem very friendly and it seems we are all in agreement that they seem on the up and up.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

You betcha! 

Of course, now that I bought my second set of Addi's, i just did a project again on my Denise. I am so unfaithful! HeeheeThe yarn for this project was just so slippery and my lace needles are so sharp, I wanted the plastic dull ends. Missed the skinny cords, but I'm feeling better about having different sets for different needs. 

Maybe now I'll just stop spending money and clearing out my stash?


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I wouldn't bet on it PiggiesMom unless you have more will power than me...I always say that but I see some pretty yarn and I can't resist....


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

bobctwn65 said:


> I wouldn't bet on it PiggiesMom unless you have more will power than me...I always say that but I see some pretty yarn and I can't resist....


does that makemea bobctriple?;-)


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

PiggiesMom said:


> You betcha!
> 
> Of course, now that I bought my second set of Addi's, i just did a project again on my Denise. I am so unfaithful! HeeheeThe yarn for this project was just so slippery and my lace needles are so sharp, I wanted the plastic dull ends. Missed the skinny cords, but I'm feeling better about having different sets for different needs.
> 
> Maybe now I'll just stop spending money and clearing out my stash?


If you want needles that don't let your yarn slide around and like sharp points, you can get the needles with the points that I like best in the whole world!

I loved the Baleen points, but they stopped making them. Eventually, they came back, but with just straight needles. Then Bryspun needles came out with the same point! But they just went out of business.

The happy ending to this story is that the people who actually _make_ the Bryspun needles have decided to distribute them themselves and keep on making them! _And,_ as if all this weren't enough, the new Pearls circulars will be available in colors!

The points are _perfect!_ The very end of the point is a little more blunt than the very sharpest, which makes it much easier to not split yarn and have all the benefits of the more blunt needles, but the taper on the points is actually concave, so they don't just have all the benefits of sharp needles, they're _better!_

Monday (when I actually have some money I can spend), I plan to buy a few circulars. Maybe a pair of straights, too. I'm going to be making some shawls with slinky, slippery yarn. And I just finished making some potato chip scarves with a size 9 Bryspun needle, and it made the knitting ten times easier.

More info here: http://knitwithpearls.com/knitting-needles/

I really love these needles, and I don't want these people to go out of business, so if I want to keep having them available, others have to buy them, too! So, check them out! If you love sharp points (or even dull points), you're going to _love_ these points! The needles are plastic, they have some give, and are _very_ easy on the hands, and although yarn slides along easily enough when you move it, it's not going anywhere by itself, so it's perfect for knitting silk, or anything else that keeps trying to get away from you.

When the Addi lace needles first came out, the Addi people said they were trying to copy the point on the Baleen needles, which is the same as this point. If you look at an Addi lace point carefully, they have the same bluntness right at the very end, and have a taper that is _very_ slightly concave. Not quite the same, but they're the reason I like the Addi lace point so much.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

This discussion got my juices flowing....I was a Purchasing agent for many years and this type of research was right up my alley!
Much of what you all found out I did too, including the article about knockoffs,AmyKnits. But I also learned a few more pieces of information.
1. Addi is the manufacturer not Skacel
2. Skacel is the only authorized distributor in the US 
3. The name 'Addi Turbo' is exclusive to Skacel
4. Reading older reviews, there were lots of complaints about the first lace needles. Addi listened and redesigned them

I also read many, many negative comments about Skacel' s business practices. Based on my experience I don't understand how they seem to be allowed to price fix. Anyone remember when Levi' s got into trouble superstars ago for price fixing? If I decide to buy more of the Addi needles I for one will purchase them from someone outside the US. btw I bought 2 circular needles on clearance from DBNY.I Don't care for them. Glad I only paid a few $s for them.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

tvarnas said:


> This discussion got my juices flowing....I was a Purchasing agent for many years and this type of research was right up my alley!
> Much of what you all found out I did too, including the article about knockoffs,AmyKnits. But I also learned a few more pieces of information.
> 1. Addi is the manufacturer not Skacel
> 2. Skacel is the only authorized distributor in the US
> ...


Tvarnas here is more info. These knitting needles are manufactured by Gustav Selter Gmbh & co.KG in Altena Germany with the name Addi and sold worldwide.
In the US they are called Addi turbo. 
There is no Addi company. These needles were named Addi.
Here is the link with all the pertinent info:
www.addinadeln.de/english/selter.php


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

Were the needles you got from DBNY Prym needles?


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

mswine said:


> Were the needles you got from DBNY Prym needles?


No, they were Addi fixed circular, but not lace. I tried using one but the tip is so blunt I had to change needles. On the other hand, I just got a set of Denise interchangeable and love them. I'll try the Addis again cause I believe in second chances.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

heidisoma said:


> Tvarnas here is more info. These knitting needles are manufactured by Gustav Selter Gmbh & co.KG in Altena Germany with the name Addi and sold worldwide.
> In the US they are called Addi turbo.
> There is no Addi company. These needles were named Addi.
> Here is the link with all the pertinent info:
> www.addinadeln.de/english/selter.php


Thanks Heidisoma. Yes I learned these things too. It's difficult for me to type on my Kindle so I limit my words! Thanks again for adding this info.


----------



## Jules46 (Jun 10, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I own all three sets of Addi interchangeable needles. My addi long lace have blue cords with a lifeline hole. ALL of my addi interchangeables have blue cords. there ARE no older sets with red cords. There are NO Addi interchangeables that come with red cords nor ever have.
> 
> This makes me suspicious because I bought this set when it FIRST came out... one of the pre-order gals.... my set has blue cords.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jules46 (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry used my ipad to make my previous post and there is no space between mine and Amy's post.The picture is not the best quality also taken with my ipad,the lining of the case is actually a lot brighter.The needles themselves are the long lace tips and are silver in colour.I am confident that they are genuine ,I look forward to hearing from other Kpers who have purchased from love knitting


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

tvarnas said:


> Thanks Heidisoma. Yes I learned these things too. It's difficult for me to type on my Kindle so I limit my words! Thanks again for adding this info.


Hmmmmmm, $69.00 for a warranty in the US! Knowing that I will take my chances and am not likely to ever order from skacel. I feel certain we have done a great job of investigating this offer . . . Probably we should be more involved in more of our purchases.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Addi interchangeable needles are nickel plated brass.

Their fixed lace needles are uncoated brass.

The original lace needles were brass with a clear coating that was, I think, resin. At some point, they discontinued the clear coating.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

heidisoma said:


> Tvarnas here is more info. These knitting needles are manufactured by Gustav Selter Gmbh & co.KG in Altena Germany with the name Addi and sold worldwide.
> In the US they are called Addi turbo.
> There is no Addi company. These needles were named Addi.
> Here is the link with all the pertinent info:
> www.addinadeln.de/english/selter.php


Thanks for this link. It does clear up quite conclusively the issue of red/blue cords. Both are shown on the manufacturers site.


----------



## Jules46 (Jun 10, 2012)

Dear Julia,

Thank you very much for your mail!

You are right, the different colours are for different regions. 

The blue cables are for the US market. 

In the rest of the world, the basic needles have gold cords and the lace needles have red cords. 

So there is nothing to worry about your set from the UK! 

Have a wonderful knitting time with your addi Click.

Best regards, 

Anne-Marie 
Gustav Selter GmbH & Co KG 
Hauptstr.2-6
58762 Altena
Germany 
Tel.: +49-(0)2352-9781-24
www.addinadeln.de www.selter.com
Addi bei Facebook: addi Gustav Selter

phG:Selter Verwaltungs GmbH 
Amtsgericht Iserlohn HRA 3714 
Sitz der KG: Altena (Westf.) HRB 5374 
EAR 255 94506


This is the email I received from addi replying to my enquiry about the red cords.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

Jules46 said:


> Dear Julia,
> 
> Thank you very much for your mail!
> 
> ...


you know I wondered about that as I have a red cord lace needle from Addi and I went and looked at it and sure enough it says ADDi on the cord. I think as they were packing for the USA this one jumped ship or as my Mother use to say "Wrong pew right Church" :mrgreen: I am anxious to hear from them as they seem very genuine and we all like to save a buck for more yarm.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I was looking on the Addi site, and noticed their weaving needles. I think the needles themselves would drive me crazy with that hole so far up on the needle, but it occurs to me that you could do the same kind of knitted, woven thing just by using the lifeline cables.

Just a thought for some interesting effects in knitting.

I also asked them about including a pair of heartstoppers in my order, and could I still get the sale price on them whenever the needles come in, and they said yes. If you're planning on getting a set, you might want to look into that. I think the heartstoppers are the coolest end stoppers of any of the interchangeable needles anywhere! Expensive, but so much fun. And the ones they have on sale are about half the price of the ones in the US.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Jules46 said:


> Dear Julia,
> 
> Thank you very much for your mail!
> 
> ...


Well there we have it! Straight from the horse's mouth! I think that should probably settle the issue once and for all. I for one am happy I made the purchase and with my savings I can buy more yarn!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm still waffling about spending so much money, so I thought of a solution.

They said it would be about a week before the needle sets will arrive so that I can order them, so I ordered a needle tip and one cord from a more local source that always gets my needles to me in less than a week, so I'm going to get to try a needle first.

That will either convince me that I don't want them, or that I'm lucky to have the opportunity to buy them at that price.

I have more money than usual this month, but I'm getting cleaned out fast!

I want to make a sparkly shawl with beads, and I've ordered the blue sparkly yarn, Pearls needles, and some dark blue, AB finish crow beads for the ends of the fringe. I think it's going to be spectacular!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Just came back from the market- and have frozen stuff in the back of my car- but, there, on my front porch, are my brand new Addis Basic (called Turbo here in the states). The cords are gold! All of the brochures are in German. So, total time between ordering and receiving (London to Ohio)- five days! Shoot, I'm still waiting for a package from New Jersey that I ordered on the 24th!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> Well there we have it! Straight from the horse's mouth! I think that should probably settle the issue once and for all. I for one am happy I made the purchase and with my savings I can buy more yarn!


I think we have proven that KPers make for a super fantastic research team!!!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

PiggiesMom said:


> Just came back from the market- and have frozen stuff in the back of my car- but, there, on my front porch, are my brand new Addis Basic (called Turbo here in the states). The cords are gold! All of the brochures are in German. So, total time between ordering and receiving (London to Ohio)- five days! Shoot, I'm still waiting for a package from New Jersey that I ordered on the 24th!


LOL.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, I thought I was so smart.

I ordered the single Addi interchangeable yesterday. They haven't even had a chance to mail it to my yet.

Today, I got the notice from the store in London that my needles are in, and I should order them and pay for them right away or I'll lose them.

So, now I have to make a decision.

I shouldn't be upset. There are worse choices to have to make.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Stop thinking! Dive in! LOL


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

Be the first to let us know how you like them!


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

lostarts said:


> Well, I thought I was so smart.
> 
> I ordered the single Addi interchangeable yesterday. They haven't even had a chance to mail it to my yet.
> 
> ...


I haven't heard yet . . . Patiently waiting . . . .


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Just checked on loveknitting site and they show the addis long lace tip in stock again. Don't forget to subscribe to their newsletter to qualify for 10% off your first order.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Katiezhouse, you bet I will. I already love my Addi Lace long tips. I can see by looking at these that I'll appreciate that the point isn't so sharp. That sharp tip is great for lace work, but when I'm just zipping along making a hat with only a few k2togs, there isn't any need. 

Just so you all know- nothing defrosted while I wrote my note to you all earlier. ;-)


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

PiggiesMom said:


> Katiezhouse, you bet I will. I already love my Addi Lace long tips. I can see by looking at these that I'll appreciate that the point isn't so sharp. That sharp tip is great for lace work, but when I'm just zipping along making a hat with only a few k2togs, there isn't any need.
> 
> Just so you all know- nothing defrosted while I wrote my note to you all earlier. ;-)


Do the needles appear to be nickel plated?


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

heidisoma said:


> Just checked on loveknitting site and they show the addis long lace tip in stock again. Don't forget to subscribe to their newsletter to qualify for 10% off your first order.


I did sign uo for newsletter about one week ago, when I ordered it does not show a discount. Basics are on sale for 101. Dis not show 10%. Is there a code?


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

katiezhouse said:


> I did sign uo for newsletter about one week ago, when I ordered it does not show a discount. Basics are on sale for 101. Dis not show 10%. Is there a code?


Look in upper right hand corner of basket for a space to enter the discount code. You must have confirmed your subscription to have the code.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

You should have gotten an email that includes the code.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

Hmmmmm . . . Didn't receive an email but was in touch with Natasha a few times last week?...


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Check you junk mail. Even my receipt went there.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

After subscribing to the newsletter I got an email back with this code to be used for the discount:

10 WELCOMES

I ordered the needles today and it worked. Got my 10 percent discount.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Again code for discount which I got in an email was

10WELCOMES

No space between 10 and welcomes and WELCOMES in capital letters.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

My needles are on the way! Excited. FYI do a search for love knitting and you will find love knitting coupons. Save on assorted items including the 10% for needles


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Umm........ My email from them said that they would let me know, but I haven't heard from them..... I just looked again.
Virginia



heidisoma said:


> Just checked on loveknitting site and they show the addis long lace tip in stock again. Don't forget to subscribe to their newsletter to qualify for 10% off your first order.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I know that I saw somewhere that loveknitting gives a 10% discount on the first order. Now that I'm ready to order, I can't find the code......seems it was something like 10welcome? 

Does anyone remember or know where to find it? 

Thanks a bunch!
Virginia


----------



## Jules46 (Jun 10, 2012)

You have to sign in to get the discount on your first order think it is 10WELCOME or 10WELCOMES


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

flginny said:


> I know that I saw somewhere that loveknitting gives a 10% discount on the first order. Now that I'm ready to order, I can't find the code......seems it was something like 10welcome?
> 
> Does anyone remember or know where to find it?
> 
> ...


Put your needles in basket. Next screen enter your address etc. On the right as you see the total dollar amount there is a place to enter the code for discount.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Again

Discount code is 10WELCOMES


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you heidisoma]Again. I found it. I'm too sleepy to take the time to thank whoever it was who said to sign up for the newsletter to receive the 10% discount. I had already signed up for the newsletter, I thought, but I guess it must not have gone through. Anyway, I signed up for it and there was the promise of 10% on the first order and the code!

I've officially joined you all in the red cord from England Addi long tip lace club!

Virginia



heidisoma said:


> Again
> 
> Discount code is 10WELCOMES


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

When I get great service, I always write a letter of compliment. (Me? Write? You have to be kidding!) Anyway, I wrote loveknitting when I got my addis. Below is the letter I wrote and the reply. Natasha is our kind of lady!

I just wanted to compliment you for the outstanding service I have just received. I ordered your set of Addi Basics last week, on the 30th in the afternoon, EST (I live in Ohio). By the time I woke up the next morning, I received notice that my item was shipped. Here it is, the 4th, and I already have my new needles in hand.The rest of the story: Someone had posted about your great prices on the knittingparadise.com forum. With price conversion, I knew I was saving about 40% off US prices. Figured I'd have to wait, but for that amount of money, I could be patient. So, when I saw the package sitting on my porch, i ran to open it- leaving the frozen food that I had just picked up at the grocery in my car! I had to immediately post to the forum just how impressed I am with your service- and how excited I am to have a new set of Addis! DThank you again. Don't be surprised to be gettin yarn orders to Cincinnati, Ohio in the future. Considering I ordered yarn from three states away on the 24th and I've not seen any notice that the yarn has even shipped, I think I need to buy more things from London.Sincerely,Lisa

Natascha (Loveknitting)Jun 05 10:35 (BST)Dear Lisa,Thank you for your message, it's great to hear that! Always nice to know we've put a smile on someone's face! I hope you managed to get all your shopping away before it defrosted and didn't get too distracted by your parcel.Best wishes and happy knitting,Natascha and loveknitting team

BTW: I just got notice that my yarn has finally shipped. It is a bit more than three states away, but I can drive to Vermont in two days- with a night in a motel and time to take a swim. UPS made a mistake and that's why my yarn's transit has been slowed even more. This was from Discontinuednamebrandyarn. Again, though, I got it at 50% off (their normal price) with another 50% off (if you sign up with them, you get tons of mail offers - as in nearly daily).


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I mentioned before that I ordered a single needle (a pair of needle tips and a cable) to try out the Addi needles before they arrived and were ready to buy, but that the new needle set is in and ready to buy, so I expected the two to arrive too close together to get to try the single needle first.

Well, it's not working out that way. The single needle is shipped, and it's possible, but unlikely that it will be here tomorrow, more likely Friday, and it it doesn't show up then, Saturday, for sure.

I tried to buy the Addi set last night, but it didn't go through. I checked with my bank today, and they said they don't DO overseas. 

The solution to that is to use PayPal.

So, I thought I could just go back and put through the order I already did, but it's not there. So, I decided to place the order again. I couldn't sign in! It forgot me between last night and this morning. So, I went through the whole sign up process again, tracked down the items in my order, and went to pay through PayPal.

But when I put it through PayPal, they said they're going to charge me if I put it through with my debit card, and I'll have to wait for them to collect the funds before they'll pay it. So, I started to connect PayPal to my checking account, which I hadn't done before. It turns out, I have to get my checking account confirmed before I can do that, which will take two or three days.

So, I'll probably get the single needle before I can order and pay for the needle set anyway.

Natasha was very nice about it, and said it's OK, they understand the problems, and I can place my order in a few days.

Aaaargh!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> My concern is that this company is in GB, and the cost of postage. Would be interested where you got the price in dollars and what the rate for postage and how long it would take to arrive here.


Just got my order from them. Shipping was free- and, by signing up for the newsletter, I got another 10% off. I ordered on Thursday and got my needles yesterday. From London to Cincinnati in six days- and over the weekend. This company rocks!


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

lostarts said:


> I mentioned before that I ordered a single needle (a pair of needle tips and a cable) to try out the Addi needles before they arrived and were ready to buy, but that the new needle set is in and ready to buy, so I expected the two to arrive too close together to get to try the single needle first.
> 
> Well, it's not working out that way. The single needle is shipped, and it's possible, but unlikely that it will be here tomorrow, more likely Friday, and it it doesn't show up then, Saturday, for sure.
> 
> ...


I have paypal connected to my Visa. Had no problem ordering this way. Ordered yesterday round 4pm and got confirmation today that needles have been shipped. Was told they should be here between 5 to 7 business day. If it works out like that all I can say is all around great service.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry you had so many problems, Lostarts! Hope things start to go better for you!

I wrote already that I placed an order with loveknitting last night. I did go through Paypal, but I had a call from my credit card company at 8:00 EST this morning, checking whether I had made that Paypal charge. I've never had a charge through Paypal questioned before.

I have received a notice from Loveknitting today thanking me for my order and another one telling me that it has been shipped.

Virginia


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

flginny said:


> Sorry you had so many problems, Lostarts! Hope things start to go better for you!
> 
> I wrote already that I placed an order with loveknitting last night. I did go through Paypal, but I had a call from my credit card company at 8:00 EST this morning, checking whether I had made that Paypal charge. I've never had a charge through Paypal questioned before.
> 
> ...


I forgot about that. Last time my husband ordered from UK bank called to verify the charges. Will find out tonight if they called him regarding the charges. Guess no secret purchase can be made.lol


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

Last night I ordered my first Addi needles some bamboos and lacy ones, Can't wait till I get them.

Keep on knitting

Rhonda


----------



## CindysKnitN (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow. Didn't think my post would generate so many views - and hopefully happy knitters. I love my Addi Lace interchangeable set and with what appears to be good experiences for those who did order I will definitely keep the site in mind for others knitting needs.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

CindysKnitN said:


> Wow. Didn't think my post would generate so many views - and hopefully happy knitters. I love my Addi Lace interchangeable set and with what appears to be good experiences for those who did order I will definitely keep the site in mind for others knitting needs.


CindysKnitN needs to get a comission payment from loveknitting from all the orders she generated.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

CindysKnitN said:


> Wow. Didn't think my post would generate so many views - and hopefully happy knitters. I love my Addi Lace interchangeable set and with what appears to be good experiences for those who did order I will definitely keep the site in mind for others knitting needs.


You done good girl! Thanks.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

I placed my order with them yesterday for the Addi's. I also have gotten a notice that my order has been processed for shipping. Fast service. I also sent a email thanking them for their speedy service and Natasha personally for her quick reply's to my inquiries about the products.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

And the word on my new Addi Basics/Turbo (English/American)...
I think I love these even more than my long tip lace!!!!! At least when I am not doing lace. Plus, now that I have two sets, I have two different colored cords. Came in handy this morning when I was preparing my WIP and the cord came out of my work (Not the needles fault. I took the tips off and picked it up the wrong way.) As I was rethreading, I knew immediately which stitches per pre or post trauma, as my dogs called and I had to put the work down. I knew which way I was going.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Amy & Virginia, One of My knitting teachers has a very old set of Addi Interchangeables and the needles are brass. But, the cables ARE still blue...... I bought a set of the blue cables with the slit for a lifeline & they work really great....... I'll let you both know about the red cables & this set of long lace needles...... as soon as I receive them..
> I just couldn't resist buying them...... I LOVE MY ADDI's....
> AND you can NEVER have too many (Addi) needles....... CBCarol :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


............................................................................
Well Amy & Virginia & any Other Interested Parties,

I received My Addi -short Lace Needles - yesterday....
AND They are identical to my other needles which I purchased about a year ago here in Florida)....
The ONLY difference is that the cables are RED - the European color and Not blue which is the U.S. color for cables...... I knit a small swatch & they feel exactly the same....... REALLY - A GREAT BUY !!!!
There was ZERO tax, ZERO shipping charge, a 
SMALL fee for Currency exchange & that's it...... My total Paid was under $100.00 US....................
If I can get the long Lace needles then I will definitely be getting another set of the 'long lace' needles.......
Very PROMPT..... As noted above, I ordered on the 29th of May & received 7 days later on June 6th.......
CBCarol :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

The basics/turbos out of England are gold. My long tips I got out of Singapore- and they are red. I'm betting when i decided to buy a set of bamboos (not that I need to buy any more needles, ever, since I do have two sets of Addis and a set of Denise), I will get them locally, if only to get blue cords.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Aw, CBCAROl, you KNOW you can't have too many knitting needles!!

I can hardly wait for my new lace tips to arrive! It could be any day now! Today????
Virginia


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I finally managed to get all the way through and place my order successfully.

PayPal is telling me how much I spent in pounds, not dollars, so I'm not sure about the price, but I ordered a set of Addi long lace needles and i pair of heartstoppers.

Now, all I have to do is wait!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Lostarts- conversion a couple of days ago was $1.52 to 1#. (Sorry, I don't know where the symbol is for pounds!) My Basics were $97.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Also, a note on my new basics: I was doing rows of my shower curtain WIP (finished first panel last night/this morning). A row on my Denise were taking me 16 mniutes for the purl row and 20-22 minutes for the lace rows. I was doing the purl rows last night at 9 minutes and lace rows were at 16. No other change other than the needles.

Neither of these numbers have anythnig to do with the rate I was doing these things 200 rows ago. Slow and slower. It's amazing how much faster one gets with experience- and finding one's own best way to hold the needles.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I have ordered a lot of things through the mail, and some of them were things I was anxious to get, but nothing has driven me crazy waiting for them like these needles.

I placed the order Monday, their time, which was actually Sunday night, my time. They were mailed out on Monday, and I think they should be here soon.

They could have gotten to the airport on Monday. There may have been other things ahead of them to ship, but the pkane trip shouldn't have caused a delay. When I came back from Luxemburg, we took off and landed in the US at the same local time. The question is where in the US did it land, and how many places will the US post office send it before they send it here?

For those of you who already got yours, was it in a small enough package that it will fit in my mailbox, or is it big enough that the mailman will lock it up "for safety" instead of delivering it?


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I got my package in five days and that includes over a weekend. Bet you get them tomorrow or Saturday. 

The package was about 8 x 12 x1.5" My postman left it on my front porch, which is where he leaves all of my packages. So, if you have a regular mailbox, it will fit. Unfortunately, my mailbox is so small any big envelope gets folded. 

I'm back on row 14 with 286 rows to go on this last curtain. It is going so much easier with these Addis than it was with the Denise. You are going to love your new needles!


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

Got my package a week after I ordered it. The Addi's are wonderful and I got the heart stoppers and a couple patterns. It all came wrapped in corrugated cardboard and in a nice pink heavy bag. What service I saved $$$. I will email them and tell them so.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

luv said:


> Got my package a week after I ordered it. The Addi's are wonderful and I got the heart stoppers and a couple patterns. It all came wrapped in corrugated cardboard and in a nice pink heavy bag. What service I saved $$$. I will email them and tell them so.


Received mine today . . . 7 working days. I am so excited to use them. Wrapped the same as above. I will be contacting them with praise.

YIPPEEEEEEE!!


----------



## miatalover66 (Jun 14, 2013)

I just got my set yesterday , paid $85 with 10 per cent off for first time order, free shipping AND no taxes. Very pleased, I wanted a set but could not justify the $170!


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Received mine yesterday. Seven business days after ordering. I am happy. Sent them an email saying thank you for the great service.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

lostarts said:


> I have ordered a lot of things through the mail, and some of them were things I was anxious to get, but nothing has driven me crazy waiting for them like these needles.
> 
> I placed the order Monday, their time, which was actually Sunday night, my time. They were mailed out on Monday, and I think they should be here soon.
> 
> ...


You've been waiting for so long. Have you received yours yet?


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

tvarnas said:


> You've been waiting for so long. Have you received yours yet?


No, they're not here, yet. I have high hopes for Monday.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

I'll cross my fingers for you!


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

tvarnas said:


> You've been waiting for so long. Have you received yours yet?


Mine were small enough for my rural mail box. They came on Friday . They are so pretty!


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

Just received my order and I'm so excited to test out my new Addi needles, I got some lace and some bamboo ones. If they are great I'll order the complete set.

Thanks for letting us know about this great site.

Rhonda


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

flginny said:


> Is this a problem?? I was just looking at the Addi lace tip needles and saw that the cords are different from the ones on my set. These are red; mine are light blue. Does anyone know what this difference could mean? Everything else in the pictures looks the same as my set.
> 
> All my Addi needles have blue cords.
> 
> Virginia


Go back and read previous posts. Blue cables are for needles sold in the US. Red cables are for needles sold in Europe. The color is for the makers to know where you bought their needles. The cables are identical except for the color.

If you read previous posts, you'll also find that many people have ordered and gotten their needles.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

lostarts said:


> Go back and read previous posts. Blue cables are for needles sold in the US. Red cables are for needles sold in Europe. The color is for the makers to know where you bought their needles. The cables are identical except for the color.
> 
> If you read previous posts, you'll also find that many people have ordered and gotten their needles.


How about you. Did yours come yesterday? I had my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

tvarnas said:


> How about you. Did yours come yesterday? I had my fingers and toes crossed for you!


No, they didn't come yesterday. They alnost have to arrive today. Wednesday would still be within the 7 working days limit, though. I'm practically holding my breath.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

lostarts said:


> No, they didn't come yesterday. They alnost have to arrive today. Wednesday would still be within the 7 working days limit, though. I'm practically holding my breath.


You know, I'm as excited for you to get your needles as you are!

I finally found a local yarn group (as in within a couple of miles of my house) and I am bringing my needles and an extra ball of yarn so that one of the young ladies can try them out. Heck, I'll bring both sets. She's a fairly new knitter and has a set of interchangeable Boyes and is thinking of moving up. I'm giving her a 'try before you buy' experience.

OMG: I'm a yarn-a-holic and now I'm a member of the cult of Addi.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

Mine took the full 7 days. Today should be the day. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes it was 7 days for me and the day they said it would come via email is the day they arrived. I got a notice though so I knew to be home as mine was too big for the mail box.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

I just got one of the two sets I ordered...Addi Click...and they have gold cables. Any comments?


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Susan from NJ said:


> I just got one of the two sets I ordered...Addi Click...and they have gold cables. Any comments?


The needles that the US distributor calls turbos have cold cables.

They still haven't arrived.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

E-mail them about your order.
They respond promptly.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

don' you have a tracking number you could check and see where they are


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

Mine took 14 days but I'm in Australia and something's take a little longer to get here.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I broke down and ordered a set of the Addi Lace yesterday. Now the wait begins!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

brain56 said:


> E-mail them about your order.
> They respond promptly.


They said to contact them if you haven't gotten your package in 10 working days. Tomorrow is still in the up to 7 days range, so there's no point in bothering them yet. If it's not here soon, I will contact them.

I don't have a tracking number. It's an international shipment, and, although the internet is making us one big world, it doesn't seem to have extended to international mail, at least not yet.

I suspect the problem is the US postal system. It has to come air mail from England, but that shouldn't take more than a day, although it _could_ wait for a flight. But the flight will probably land at the same local time that it took off because it's moving with the time zones.

I've had _several_ packages from Wisconsin (Herrschners, they're great) spend the first day on a direct route (about SE) between Wisconsin and Virginia, right outside DC, and then someone there decides to mess things up, and sends the package on a nearly 90 degree left turn (NE) to New York, which is not only almost perpendicular to a direct route, but also further East than where I am, which makes it almost twice the distance it would take to send it to me, and then that means an extra day, while the package comes back (SSW) to get to me. And the post office wonders why it's losing money!

Anyway, in my experience, if the post office can possibly mess it up, it will.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

mine came by post office mail and when I ordered them love knitting told me one or two days later what day they would arrive via email. And sure enough they were here on the day they said.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

lostarts said:


> The needles that the US distributor calls turbos have cold cables.
> 
> They still haven't arrived.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

lostarts said:


> The needles that the US distributor calls turbos have cold cables.
> 
> They still haven't arrived.


Mine took 7 working days. The pckage looked like it may have been opened. No big damage. Just a couple of scratches on the side of the case. I believe it was opened by customs.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Just got an email saying that mine have shipped. So I should get them sometime late next week or the beginning of the following week.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

lostarts said:


> The needles that the US distributor calls turbos have cold cables.
> 
> They still haven't arrived.


Sorry. I was typing on my tablet. The turbos have gold cables.

And the needles _still_ haven't arrived! Tomorrow, it will be 10 working days, but since the mailman comes long after the store in London has closed, I'll have to wait until Monday to see if it arrives then.

I suspect one of two culprits. Either the local post office, whose motto seems to be (like Ernestine's phone company), "We don't care. We don't have to. We're the post office." They frequently notify someone who's sent me something that they've delivered it, even though they haven't. To them, "delivered" seems to mean that they have it and intend to deliver it real soon, now.

The other possibility is the apartment building I live in. They go into a big thing about people who live in the building "stealing" other people's packages, but they hand out packages to anybody, and they've given me other people's packages. It's entirely possible that it's already arrived, and they gave it to someone else who lives in the building.

I'm not a happy camper.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

lostarts said:


> Sorry. I was typing on my tablet. The turbos have gold cables.
> 
> And the needles _still_ haven't arrived! Tomorrow, it will be 10 working days, but since the mailman comes long after the store in London has closed, I'll have to wait until Monday to see if it arrives then.
> 
> ...


  Oh I hope it arrives tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

lostarts said:


> Sorry. I was typing on my tablet. The turbos have gold cables.
> 
> And the needles _still_ haven't arrived! Tomorrow, it will be 10 working days, but since the mailman comes long after the store in London has closed, I'll have to wait until Monday to see if it arrives then.
> 
> ...


Well


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

lostarts said:


> Sorry. I was typing on my tablet. The turbos have gold cables.
> 
> And the needles _still_ haven't arrived! Tomorrow, it will be 10 working days, but since the mailman comes long after the store in London has closed, I'll have to wait until Monday to see if it arrives then.
> 
> ...


Well I hope they are there by Monday .


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

My Addi long lace set arrived today. It came in with the mailman, so my suspicions about the apartment building were unfounded this time.

This set is NOT like the set sold in the US.

The US set has sizes 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, and 11. No 7 mm needle tips. It also has a needle gauge, which I don't want or need. The needles are marked with mm sizes and US sizes on both sets.

The European set has sizes 4, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 7 mm, and 11. There is no size 5 included. There is no needle gauge.

After measuring the needles, I should caution you that the stated lengths of needles is only approximate. The long lace needles do not produce a 24 inch length. The cable for that length will actually give you a 25 inch needle. The other lengths are also only approximate. This is not a drawback as long as you're aware of the actual length. I have a pattern where I measure the length of the knitting against a 24 inch circular needle, so if you try that with this set, it'll be the wrong size.

But, all that nitpicking aside, I LOVE them!

I plan to get an interchangeable needle case from Della Q in the color Ocean, which will match the blue cables I plan to get as well as the red cables they sent me. Mainly, because I like blue, and I like the case. And extra cables and heart stoppers. Oh, and the size 5 needle tips that weren't in the set. Eventually, I'll probably get duplicate tips for the sizes I use most. I already have an extra set of size 7 tips that I bought to try them out before I bought the whole set. I like using two 24 inch needles for small circumference circular knitting. I'll probably be getting a small shipment of needle components every month for the next few months.

I am very happy with my new needles!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Yay! I just went searching for you to see if you got them today. You are right- no size 5 needle, but, with the money saved, I was able to buy a size 5 and a needle gaught and still came out over $40 a head of the game. They came with a 10.75 needle instead. These European needles are a tad bigger than their American counterparts- which means that making a gauge swatch is important when making clothing, but I do that anyway. 

BTW: the needles I bought from another source didn't have size five or the gauge, either. 

I have seen the sets at the standard $169 price that came with stitch markers or other accessories. For the added cost - and the lack of need for these things anyway- I'm thinking we still have a great bargain.

Now, back to knitting with our amazing needles!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, I still feel like I got a great bargain!

As I said, I plan to add the size 5 needles, and extra cables. A lot of the utility of interchangeable needles (for me) is having lots of cables to use as stitch holders, etc. To use them as stitch holders, you need the heart stoppers, which are really cute and useful.

For fastening the cables onto the needle tips, I found it's easiest to insert the cable end, then rotate it until it slides in further. _[Then/i] press it in, and rotate to the right. I check it once it's in, but this seems pretty foolproof.

If you're buying these, you're going to love them!_


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

lostarts said:


> My Addi long lace set arrived today. It came in with the mailman, so my suspicions about the apartment building were unfounded this time.
> 
> This set is NOT like the set sold in the US.
> 
> ...


Yippeee!!!! I'm so happy for you! I've been watching with baited breath for your needles to arrive to you!! Now I can count the days when mine will arrive to me!!!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Now, to get the size five, extra heart ends, etc....
Www.addineedleshop.com

Not necessarily the cheapest (might save a dollar or two elsewhere) but no shipping, which still makes it pretty much as cheap as you're going to find unless, of course, you can get these accessories when you buy the needles from loveknitting in the first place or spend more than 25 pounds (approximately $38) for free shipping. Wish I would have thought about that in the first place. Loveknitting still has the best prices, period.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Yippeee!!!! I'm so happy for you! I've been watching with baited breath for your needles to arrive to you!! Now I can count the days when mine will arrive to me!!!


You ordered yours exactly a week after I ordered mine. Some of us get theirs much more quickly than I got mine, so yours should be arriving anytime.

I've gotten some sock rockets and a pair of size 7 tips and a cable from the Addi Needle Shop, and they arrive really quickly. I like them. I'm probably going to get extra components a little at a time from them.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Woo hoo!!! The long wait is over. 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

lostarts said:


> You ordered yours exactly a week after I ordered mine. Some of us get theirs much more quickly than I got mine, so yours should be arriving anytime.
> 
> I've gotten some sock rockets and a pair of size 7 tips and a cable from the Addi Needle Shop, and they arrive really quickly. I like them. I'm probably going to get extra components a little at a time from them.


Thanks for the tips. I will check out Addi Needle Shop, too!


----------



## CindysKnitN (Oct 15, 2012)

10% Off Sale on needles going on now until July 7, 2013. Hopefully all of you that purchased previously are satisfied with your needles. These still seem like a great price for Addi's. http://us5.campaign-archive1.com/?u=75b841f7e3e3768423ad92908&id=0d8fe4d926&e=96daebd221


----------



## chrbibow22 (Aug 25, 2013)

I got loveknitting's newsletter yesterday - they're doing a needle sale again if anyone's interested. Not sure if they're quite as cheap as they were but I think it's 10% off the listed price, the code is 10PINS.

I bought a set from them a while ago and they were definitely the real Addi deal, came with a slip from Addi just like a set I bought elsewhere. I think other people have covered this already but my understanding is Addi make blue cords for the US market to try and control the prices over there...

Sadly I think you can only use one discount.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

If you use the name of someone that has already purchased the needles, you can get 15% off- and they will get a code for a 15% off coupon, too. As I now have three sets of addi's, I think I'm complete.


----------

